# Biturbo S4 Injectors?



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

I got my hands on a set of audi injectors, and was told they were BiTurbo S4 injectors.
I've searched the part# (078 133 551 M) but I havn't found anything. I found that S4s also used 078 133 551 *BL* injectors, and they are 'brown tops' while mine are 'grey tops'.
Any insight into this would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

Found my answer from 1stvwparts:
Part number 078133551M was superseded by part number 078133551BL.
so yes, they are S4 injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

Do you know what size the oem S4 injectors are?


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

About ~2.5" long and 0.75" wide is what i'm measuring on the ones I got


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

^^ LOL.


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm serious, those rae the measurements








seriously though, from what I've read @4bar (stock) they flow 349cc and @5bar 390cc
they're for sale too btw. pm me if interested


_Modified by VrSizzle at 8:45 PM 3-28-2008_


----------

